# التغيير في ملف ال Pdf



## كوركيس شمشون (20 أغسطس 2010)

اخوتي في المنتدى
تحية طيبة
لدي سوال ان امكن الاجابة عليه ومساعدتي فيه واكون لكم شاكرا
السؤال هل بالامكان التغيير في ملف هو بصيغة ال PDF حسب علمي لا يمكن ذلك واكن قسم من الاصدقاء قالوا انه بالامكان ذلك وام بعلموني الطريقة
فاذا كان بامكان المختصين في البرامجبات فعل هذا فالرجاء تعليمي الطريقة واكون لكم ولهم شاكرا
والرب يبارككم ويخفظكم باسمه القدير
اخوكم كوركيس:sami73:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2010)

كوركيس شمشون قال:


> اخوتي في المنتدى
> تحية طيبة
> لدي سوال ان امكن الاجابة عليه ومساعدتي فيه واكون لكم شاكرا
> السؤال هل بالامكان التغيير في ملف هو بصيغة ال PDF حسب علمي لا يمكن ذلك واكن قسم من الاصدقاء قالوا انه بالامكان ذلك وام بعلموني الطريقة
> ...





*قصدك تحويل ملف بصيغه pdf الي صيغه word
لو قصدك كده في برامج بتحول الملفات دي
ولو عايز انا منزل قريب برنامج لتحويل صيغه
pdf الي word​*


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (22 أغسطس 2010)

> *قصدك تحويل ملف بصيغه pdf الي صيغه word
> لو قصدك كده في برامج بتحول الملفات دي
> ولو عايز انا منزل قريب برنامج لتحويل صيغه
> pdf الي word*


استاذي الغالي
اسف في تاخري بالرد على مداخلتك الموقرة واني اشكرك عليها
استاذي الذي قصدته انه هل بالامكان اجراء تغيير على ملف ال PDF بدون تحويله الى صيغة ال word او الى اية صيغة اخرى؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أغسطس 2010)

كوركيس شمشون قال:


> استاذي الغالي
> اسف في تاخري بالرد على مداخلتك الموقرة واني اشكرك عليها
> استاذي الذي قصدته انه هل بالامكان اجراء تغيير على ملف ال PDF بدون تحويله الى صيغة ال word او الى اية صيغة اخرى؟




*قصدك التعديل في ملف pdf دون تحويله
انا معرفش لكن مفتكرش ينفع
وعلي العموم هسألك وارد عليك
كل اللي اعرفه ان ممكن تحول اي ملف
pdf اللي word او html​*


----------



## tota371 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*التغيير فى ملف  البى دى اف يكون عن طريق احدى البرامج المتخصصة مثل :*

*adobe acrobat proffesional*
*foxit reader editor*
*أو تحويل الملف بكامله للورد وارجاعه مرة اخرى فى صورة بى دى اف بعد اجراء التعديلات *​


----------

